# ASCI - big disappointment



## DavyS

For our first trip abroad we joined the ASCI scheme but did not bother to buy the book.
In the three weeks of touring we always asked for an ASCI-member discount but none of the sites offered it. Some had never even heard of it.
It seems that to benefit you have to buy the book then plan your tour around those sites. That would not suit us at all. And by October we were having enough trouble finding sites that were still open; nevermind whever they accepted ASCI !


----------



## NormanB

It has always worked really well for us.


----------



## waspes

How can you join without buying the book the membership card comes with the book.

Peter.


----------



## Grizzly

The books have the card in them so, if you did not buy the book, presumably you could not have joined the scheme.

There are effectively three aspects to ACSI; one is that they inspect campsites and many campsites have a sign saying that they are "ACSI Inspected". 

Two is that 1046 sites ( 2013 numbers) offer discounts in low season to those people who have bought the books and so got the Discount card. 

Three is that you can buy an ACSI Insurance card which gives you much the same third party insurance as the CCI card but not the discounts.

We find that the ACSI Discount card is a real boon in low season and that applies right the way through the winter. We can save the cost of the book within a couple a nights.

G


----------



## alexblack13

Yep worked well for us too during a German tour and that was in June.

AB13. :wink:


----------



## safariboy

You do not need to join to get the discount but you do need the card and the book and maps that comes with it. I am afraid that you seem to have bought the wrong subscription.
The discount scheme is open to all not just members.

The book now comes in two parts. All the maps are in part 2. Last time we only needed part 1 and forgot the maps. you really do need them!

It has worked really well for us but you do need to take care. Low season can be almost any time of the year and odd days can be omitted (for example easter)

Safariboy


----------



## 100127

Just as Grizzly said, we too have the ACSI insurance card and it also worked well for us in June. Big discounts almost everywhere. Plus a little tax added on, still kept the campsite fees low.


----------



## Grizzly

DavyS said:


> It seems that to benefit you have to buy the book then plan your tour around those sites.


PS We don't plan our trip round the sites by any means. There are so many of them that we don't have problems finding one when we need it. We don't generally plan where we're going until the night before...or while we are on the road.

The Dutch- who do all the ACSI inspections- have quite high standards for campsites so you know you will not get any nasty surprises. There is also a variety if types of site from the all-singing to the peaceful CL/CS type.

G


----------



## barryd

I think what you need to do is plan your trips around the ACSI map a bit more (Assuming you got a map :? ).

Decide where you want to go and look on the map and then the book (or dVD) and see what sites are near and what they look like.

I dont think just turning up and asking if its an ACSI site is a good method as you have found out. That said I never bothered this year as we seldom use sites and have stopped altogether now since we got solar.

There are some good ones off season though. We found a cracker on the edge of the Dordogne late September 2011. Red hot and practically the place to ourselves (A lake and a pool). €11 a night but I think its gone up a bit now.


----------



## HarleyDave

DavyS said:


> For our first trip abroad we joined the ASCI scheme but did not bother to buy the book.
> In the three weeks of touring we always asked for an ASCI-member discount but none of the sites offered it. Some had never even heard of it.
> It seems that to benefit you have to buy the book then plan your tour around those sites. That would not suit us at all. And by October we were having enough trouble finding sites that were still open; nevermind whever they accepted ASCI !


I can see what the problem has been

You have been asking for ASCI discount

You should have been asking for ACSI discount (and you should have had the card from the book) :lol:

Seriously - What "scheme" did you join and how did you do that?

When used as intended ACSI gives you reduced charges at all the "CC" sites listed in the book, on the appropriate "low season" dates (which are also shown in the book) as well as helping you plan your trip to take advantage of their sites.

If you don't save the £12 (ish) cost of the book(s) on the first 2 - 3 nights I'd be surprised

Cheers

Dave


----------



## caulkhead

Never had a problem with ACSI. Usually renew in December for following year. Books come with Discount card attached and we then head off into the wide blue yonder and stop wherever we feel like having first identified a few ACSI sites in the general area we are heading for. As others have said, the whole point is that you use the books, or the ACSI website to choose a site that you fancy. 

Caulkhead


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Sorry to hear you ahve not been happy with ACSI.

Personally we cannot fault ACSI at all.

There is a web site and App so even if we do not have the map with us, the data is still out there.

We do not plan our route by ACSI sites but always head for the nearest site, when we are nearing our planned destination.

We are full timers and the current tour is nearly 8 months long with the majority of sites (when we stay on them) being ASCI.

Good luck in the future.


----------



## teemyob

Click me

This is the issue we have had.

TM


----------



## tyreman1

Without doubt one of the best things we have joined and used,we were staying on lovely sites in France earlier this year with electric and wifi for 12 euros..if only the Caravan club was half as good.


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

We used the ACSI system over in Latvia, Lithuania and Estonia, and found it a good way to choose sites. Had to purchase a disc to put into the laptop to obtain the necessary info for there countries.

ACSI have served us well over the years and long may they reign.


----------



## Wupert

NormanB said:


> It has always worked really well for us.


Plus1

Its saved us hundreds of Euros


----------



## barryd

I think its useful in countries like Switzerland or the Italian Lakes where Aires and wilding are either difficult or not there at all, plus I think you can save a bit in those areas. A bit pointless in France and to some extent Germany.


Im not good at choosing sites as I seldom use them but you definately cant go on the write up in the book. Its too much of a sell. A couple we used in the Med sounded great and looked lovely in the photos but were just awful.


----------



## Mrplodd

Davys 

The best bit of advice I can offer is

RTFM as in.........

Read The [email protected]@@ing Manual !!!

But to do that you need to purchase the manual in the first place. You will then find the instructions on how to use the ACSI card (which is integral with the front cover)

Like just about everyone else on here I am a great fan of the system whic, if used correctly, will save you a fortune IF you travel out of season.


----------



## spaniels

Are you sure you have not got Camping Card International and ACSI muddled up?

CCI is a small card normally about £5 sometimes given free with some memberships. Its purpose is to allow you to check in without leaving your passport and gives some basic insurance - see web page for more details. It does not give you any discounts at campsites.

The ACSI card which gives discounts comes with the books detailing all campsites.

They are similar colours -

Just a thought


----------



## rugbyken

As said previously you obviously got the wrong end of the stick the discount card is attached inside one of the pair of books showing all the sites in the CC scheme , I also have a large book of all the ACSI sites that have been inspected the CC scheme is only about 20% of these , 

The little pair of books work really well particularly highlighting the lateness of opening as most are late season for there area also clearly states whether facilities are closed ie swimming pool, the discount card will normally pay for itself on the first night much like the britstops scheme


----------



## Grizzly

spaniels said:


> .
> 
> It does not give you any discounts at campsites.
> 
> t


Oh yes it does ! See the CCI website; there is a comprehensive and downloadable list of sites- country by country- which give discounts on presentation of your CCI card. Some of them are in full season too and quite significant amounts. There are over 1500 of them- 500 more than in the ACSI scheme.

http://www.campingcardinternational.com/campsite-search/

Always flash it ! Sometimes the discounts are better than ACSI.

G

Edit to add: They have a free app too:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.campingcard

Edit : I'm wrong; the number of member campsites is 1700 and they are adding more even now on the website.


----------



## Evs54

teemyob said:


> Click me
> 
> This is the issue we have had.
> 
> TM


Lake Maggiore Italy Camping Solcio ACSI site they tried to charge us 21 euros per night ,
Interlaken , Switzerland , campsite Alpenblick they did charge us 24euros per night ,
Both were withing ACSI dates with the cards etc .


----------



## valphil

work good for us May/June decided where to head for then looked to see if there was a site near . Just used them when we needed to do some washing ......Phil


----------



## 100127

Evs54 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click me
> 
> This is the issue we have had.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Maggiore Italy Camping Solcio ACSI site they tried to charge us 21 euros per night ,
> Interlaken , Switzerland , campsite Alpenblick they did charge us 24euros per night ,
> Both were withing ACSI dates with the cards etc .
Click to expand...

They should not do that if you have the discount card and present it when you book in. I have been to both sites this year, out of high season and been charged normally. I know Campling solcio has high, Medium and low season, but should not charge you anymore than €16, this year plus a small tax. You need to email or write to ACSI and complain. If these Campsites want to be part of ACSI then they must abide by the rules.

Bob


----------



## 100127

Evs54 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click me
> 
> This is the issue we have had.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Maggiore Italy Camping Solcio ACSI site they tried to charge us 21 euros per night ,
> Interlaken , Switzerland , campsite Alpenblick they did charge us 24euros per night ,
> Both were withing ACSI dates with the cards etc .
Click to expand...

Just a ps to my last You sure it was euros, as 24 swiss francs is around 19 euros, and thats the market value. So could be you payed less.


----------



## Yaxley

We have always found the ACSI scheme very attractive for the months outside of July and August and I have already ordered the books and card for 2014. 
Would be interested in seeing what did DavyS join.
Ian


----------



## 100127

Yaxley said:


> We have always found the ACSI scheme very attractive for the months outside of July and August and I have already ordered the books and card for 2014.
> Would be interested in seeing what did DavyS join.
> Ian


Probably the Foreign Legion. Not ACSI, as told before, unless you buy the book, you don't get the card.

Bob


----------



## HarleyDave

No response from OP - I'm outta here

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Glasandra

The CCI card acts as ID and gives 3rd party insurance, plus discounts at campsites in the scheme sometimes in high as well as low season, 
http://www.campingcardinternational.com/campsite-search/.

ACSI have two different cards - the ID Card which acts as ID and again gives limited 3rd party insurance and Camping Card that is used to get discounts at campsites as discussed above.

I suspect the OP has bought the ACSI ID card, which only costs 4.95euros thinking it would save money on buying the Camping Card, which, as has been said comes with the books, that costs 14.95euros. As has been said, it's all explained on the website if you read it.

We have both as we use the ACSI one when travelling out of season and the CCI one is only £5.50 and we can save that on a couple of nights camping at one of their sites.[/url]


----------



## barryd

Glasandra said:


> The CCI card acts as ID and gives 3rd party insurance, plus discounts at campsites in the scheme sometimes in high as well as low season,
> http://www.campingcardinternational.com/campsite-search/.
> 
> ACSI have two different cards - the ID Card which acts as ID and again gives limited 3rd party insurance and Camping Card that is used to get discounts at campsites as discussed above.
> 
> I suspect the OP has bought the ACSI ID card, which only costs 4.95euros thinking it would save money on buying the Camping Card, which, as has been said comes with the books, that costs 14.95euros. As has been said, it's all explained on the website if you read it.
> 
> We have both as we use the ACSI one when travelling out of season and the CCI one is only £5.50 and we can save that on a couple of nights camping at one of their sites.[/url]


So just so I have this right. ACSI sell an ID card that does what exactly? Obviously its an ID. Well its not. Its a bit of card with your name on and it Gives limited 3rd party insurance for what exactly? I wonder how many others have mistakingly bought this thinking it was the discount card.


----------



## brynric

Evs54 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click me
> 
> This is the issue we have had.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Maggiore Italy Camping Solcio ACSI site they tried to charge us 21 euros per night ,
> Interlaken , Switzerland , campsite Alpenblick they did charge us 24euros per night ,
> Both were withing ACSI dates with the cards etc .
Click to expand...

We were very impressed with ACSI, we found it a much better deal than France Passion. However:
We found on some sites there were specific pitches for acsi. If they were full you had to pay different prices. 
Some sites charged a premium for specific ( eg. Waterside) pitches.
Lots of sites added local taxes to the bill.
All in all we found it good value and well certainly join next year.


----------



## pneumatician

ACSI and Camping Cheques worked well for us this year as indeed they have for the previous ten years.

Our first year in the van we did it alone but the Dutch soon put us on the right path 

When the Dutch find alternatives then we will have to looking as well.


----------



## Evs54

They should not do that if you have the discount card and present it when you book in. I have been to both sites this year, out of high season and been charged normally. I know Campling solcio has high, Medium and low season, but should not charge you anymore than €16, this year plus a small tax. You need to email or write to ACSI and complain. If these Campsites want to be part of ACSI then they must abide by the rules.

Bob[/quote]

I agree but they did . Camping Solcio were obviously trying it on , and after a lot of disscusion we got the price back down this was down to the fact there were two parties involved at checkout .
Interlacken they told us the price on arrival no option 24euros , the upside of this is that it's one of the cleanest sites we have visited with very friendly staff , we also got a free public transport pass for the area along with other genuine discounts in the locality .


----------



## DavyS

As the OP maybe I can try to summarise the responses.
Ignoring the rude or just ignorant responses:
- you dont need to buy the book to buy an ACSI card; look at the website
- it was not a case of having the wrong card, we specifically asked at campsites we arrived at if they offered discounts for ACSI membership - none did; several receptionists had never heard of the organisation. None said we had the wrong card
- most people who have replied praising the scheme advise buying the book/DVD and then heading for a site in the scheme. Which is what I suspected. Unfortunatly would not suit our style of touring. We joined ACSI because we believed there would be a good chance that some of the sites we arrived at might support the ACSI scheme; to our surprise, none did.
- I am not knocking ACSI, just trying to clear up the above points


----------



## Morphology

9,782 campsites in France (According to Archies-Campings), of which 1,017 are members of ACSI.

So, roughly one in ten chance of hitting one by accident in France though, as has been pointed out, if you turn up in a particular area and have a choice of, say, 3 or 4 campsites it is often worth a quick look in the ACSI Map or Book to see if any of them are ACSI members.

Given a choice between an ACSI site and a random non-ACSI we will often plump for the ACSI as the discounts are good.

Membership can easily pay for itself in a couple of nights.


----------



## blondel

If I can paste them in - these are at the top of the pages for discount card and ID card respectively - They are different.

OOPs don't seem to manage to be able to do it.

Try a different way - this is the ID PAGE 
http://www.acsiclubid.co.uk/en/home/l2-n2225/

This is the discount card page.
http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/

Hope that helps!!


----------



## DavyS

Morphology said:


> 9,782 campsites in France (According to Archies-Campings), of which 1,017 are members of ACSI.
> 
> So, roughly one in ten chance of hitting one by accident in France


Morphology, I think you have it; so no good hoping sites might be in the scheme; you really need to aim for scheme sites.
thanks
David


----------



## DavyS

Now that I have had responses which answer my question (thanks everybody) perhaps I can take this discussion off on a slightly different tack.
Supporters of ACSI state that it has saved them a lot of money and often pays for itself after just a few nights. But how do they know that? The current ACSI rate of, I think, max €16 is more than we were paying for many non ACSI sites. Were people able to compare the ACSI rates against the non-ACSI rate for the same campsite?
I remember at one campsite there was a large board advertising a discount of €14 per night for members of several different organisations. We were members of none yet they charged us €14 !


----------



## Glasandra

barryd said:


> Glasandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CCI card acts as ID and gives 3rd party insurance, plus discounts at campsites in the scheme sometimes in high as well as low season,
> http://www.campingcardinternational.com/campsite-search/.
> 
> ACSI have two different cards - the ID Card which acts as ID and again gives limited 3rd party insurance and Camping Card that is used to get discounts at campsites as discussed above.
> 
> I suspect the OP has bought the ACSI ID card, which only costs 4.95euros thinking it would save money on buying the Camping Card, which, as has been said comes with the books, that costs 14.95euros. As has been said, it's all explained on the website if you read it.
> 
> We have both as we use the ACSI one when travelling out of season and the CCI one is only £5.50 and we can save that on a couple of nights camping at one of their sites.[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> So just so I have this right. ACSI sell an ID card that does what exactly? Obviously its an ID. Well its not. Its a bit of card with your name on and it Gives limited 3rd party insurance for what exactly? I wonder how many others have mistakingly bought this thinking it was the discount card.
Click to expand...

Barry. The ID Card is accepted at campsite receptions in lieu of your passport or ID card (if you are in a country that uses these). In countries that keep your passport/ID card in reception until you check out this means that you can keep your passport/ID card with you at all times. In theory some countries, such as Croatia, you are required by law to have your ID with you at all times and the only thing they accept as ID is your passport. In practice we have found that some sites accept our ACSI Camping Card as proof of ID and keep that, and we have never been asked for proof of ID, so we don't bother with one.

In answer to DavyS's question - yes we do check the full price against the ACSI price and yes, there is almost always a good reduction - for example one site we were on this year the normal price would have been 23.50euros a night and we were paying 16euros. At another the normal price would have been 18euros and the ACSI price 16euros, so the savings do vary. However, at another stop we could have used the ACSI site for 16euros but found a small private site more suited to our needs for the same price and used that instead. As with anything weigh up your choices and plump for what is best for you at the time.


----------



## pomme1

DavyS,

Yes, we always check and the ACSI card has saved us a fortune over the years. In terms of taxes, we've never paid more than a few cents, apart from on one site where they were obviously trying it on and backed down when confronted with the rules.

There is also an increasing number of sites in the UK. Earlier this month we stayed on a site in Devon where the lowest advertised rate was £19 per night if you stayed three nights. With ACSI it was 16 euros, i.e. approx £13.75 with no minimum stay.

The most extreme example I have come across was in Croatia where the ACSI card actually ran in to their peak season. Full price 52 euros per night, ACSI price 16 euros!

I am a great fan of the scheme, although I am aware of others, eg. ADAC which offer broadly similar benefits. For me it's a 'no-brainer.

As others have said, the scheme does not govern where we go, we simply decide where we are heading for and then look in the book to see if there is an ACSI site nearby. 

As others have also said, no book = no card = no discount.

Roger


----------



## cocoa

Another plus with ACSI is that one dog is included and on sites that need jeton for showers one per person per day is also included.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

As said you do not have to leave your passport at the reception, so you always have it with you which you will need to get old folks rates when you enter a lot of attractions, as they will not give it unless you show them proof of your age with your passport..

I can see why in my case as I only look fifty with my long flowing full head of hair and pearly white teath (all my own), never mind my still athletic looking body... So I can see why "I" need proof. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## Rapide561

*ACSI*

Hi

In 2011 we had about ten weeks away touring. Approx six weeks of that time were spent on humpteen ACSI sites - we were on a budget. In some locations - such as Siena, there was no ACSI site but there was at Florence. We stayed extra time in Florence and took the low cost bus to Siena.

This year though, we did not use ACSI much although for the sake of a tenner, I have ordered it for next year.

Russell


----------



## Mrplodd

Used as intended ACSI does offer a considerable saving out of season.

There is not a lot of point in joining it and not getting the books, the books enable you to identify which campsites ARE in the scheme, which must be a better course of action than just hoping the site you come across partakes in the scheme.

If that way of working doesnt appeal to you please dont slag it off as, for those of us that use it as intended, its an excellent way of saving considerable sums of money on campsites.

I used it all through September and saved on every single ACSI site we stayed on, and yes we always check to make sure we are paying less than the "turn up at the gate" rate.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

DavyS said:


> As the OP maybe I can try to summarise the responses.
> Ignoring the rude or just ignorant responses:
> - you dont need to buy the book to buy an ACSI card; look at the website


Sorry if I'm just being obtuse here, but I have looked at the website, and can find no way of buying the CampingCard ACSI other than with the guide, at €14.95 plus postage - as far as I can see, if from the left hand menu under "About CampingCard ACSI" you click on "Order" you get exactly the same screen as if you click on "CampingCard guide" - (other than the latter telling you it comes in 2 volumes!!)

If by ACSI card, you mean the ACSI Club ID card, then it's quite clear on their Club ID site 
here that "ACSI Club ID is not a discount card". So I'm not sure why you felt you would get the discount with it - but I can understand you feeling hacked off if you thought you'd found a cheap way of getting the ACSI rate.

Off season it's a great scheme, but there aren't sites everywhere, and people have said, it's not always cheaper. In Portugal, all but one ACSI sites are Orbitur sites - but then a high % of Portuguese sites are less than ACSI rates off season already.


----------



## caulkhead

DavyS said:


> As the OP maybe I can try to summarise the responses.
> Ignoring the rude or just ignorant responses:
> - you dont need to buy the book to buy an ACSI card; look at the website
> - it was not a case of having the wrong card, we specifically asked at campsites we arrived at if they offered discounts for ACSI membership - none did; several receptionists had never heard of the organisation. None said we had the wrong card
> - most people who have replied praising the scheme advise buying the book/DVD and then heading for a site in the scheme. Which is what I suspected. Unfortunatly would not suit our style of touring. We joined ACSI because we believed there would be a good chance that some of the sites we arrived at might support the ACSI scheme; to our surprise, none did.
> - I am not knocking ACSI, just trying to clear up the above points


Hi Davy,

Sorry if you think replies have been rude or ignorant. I think the problem is that your experience of ACSI appears to be at odds with how the scheme actually works.

ACSI offer 2 different Cards. The first is Camping Card ACSI which costs Euros14.95 (or less with discount, see below) and is sent out ONLY with the 2 guide books. The Discount card is actually contained within the inside front cover of 1 of the guides and you have to 'press' it out to get at it. The second card is ACSI Club ID which costs Euros4.90 and is ONLY an ID card which additionally offers limited 3rd Party Insurance. If you have this card you can get a DISCOUNT on other ACSI products, like the Camping Card for example, but it does not act as a discount card at campsites. Is it possible that this is where some confusion arose?

You also say that no-one at the campsites you visited said you had the wrong card, but with respect, if they were not members of the ACSI scheme and in many cases you say that they hadn't even heard of ACSI, how would they know if you had the wrong card or not.

Hope this is of some use,

Regards Caulkhead


----------



## rosalan

In the low season, when ACSI cards are valid, many campsites operate their own much reduced pricing schemes but they invariably have a minimum period of stay to gain their discount. ACSI do not.

In all honesty, I think somewhere along the way, a misunderstanding about the ACSI operation must have taken place. They are unquestionably the best way to organise your off-season touring.

Alan


----------



## lifestyle

Just ordered my 2014 book @9.00 plus 2.00 packaging.
Great deal

Les


----------



## DavyS

Thanks Caulkhead, your genuine desire to help shines through in your answer. 
In my original post I asked the question whether it would be feasible to make savings using the ACSI scheme without purposely planning an itinerary around the scheme campsite members. That question was very well answered in the negative by most people, least of all by Morphology who pointed out that only 10% of sites in France are members of the scheme so the chance of washing up at one was slim.

I then posted (page 4), saying that my question had been answered and thanked everyone. I went on to ask a supplementary question “Were people able to compare the ACSI rates against the non-ACSI rate for the same campsite?” Again I received many answers, this time in the affirmative.

So now have a better understanding of whether the scheme would be suitable for our type of touring and worth investing in an ACSI discount card and book.

So thanks everyone.

I am very tempted, for comments, to post a summary of my thoughts of the value of the scheme to tourers like my wife and I – except that I have learnt that any words which can be taken as any kind of criticism of the scheme seem to stir up a passionate defence – so maybe I wont. :wink: ACSI members seem to be VERY loyal to the scheme!


----------



## Evs54

[
:wink: ACSI members seem to be VERY loyal to the scheme![/quote

I am not and know a few others too , may well go back to Camping Cheque next year .


----------



## aldra

actually I understand Davys

In Italy by October no ASCI sites seemed to be open, indeed very few any sites were open at all

However, we spent 5 nights in ASSISI which I loved

For 16E , the same price for a motorhome lined up on an aire type parking we had a lovely grassy pitch

Job done

More than paid for the membership

We don't plan and look what is available, wild, airies, campsites

by Oct things are more difficult depending where you are

Aldra


----------



## billym

DavyS

Just as a matter of interest, whilst touring France , how did you find the campsites you stayed at? I mean did you use a guide book, internet search, advice from fellow travellers or did you just travel to a place and ask where the nearest campsite is ?

Travelling out of season in France and wanting to stay on campsites you wll definitely save money being with ACSI and probably more importantly at that time of year, you will have a book that tells you what's open.


I just don't get where you are coming from on this thread despite your detailed explanation.


----------



## DavyS

billym said:


> DavyS
> 
> Just as a matter of interest, whilst touring France , how did you find the campsites you stayed at?......
> I just don't get where you are coming from on this thread despite your detailed explanation.


Billym, we tended to use the Michelin France Camping Guide cos it listed inspected sites with something special - either quiet countryside or a view.
Where I am coming from is trying to learn how people use the ACSI system in the hope that we can too.


----------



## DavyS

Here is my promised summary of my understanding gathered from contributions to this thread of how best to use the discount club cards - including ACSI. If I have misunderstood then let me know but dont attack my current state of learning.

In 2013, during a three-week touring holiday in France - our first abroad, we sought out 2-star sites because we found that they best suited our needs for fairly simple camping. We found that the average 2-star site cost was about €14 inc shower and elec and sometimes wifi - the average would be very much less if aires included. ACSI sites charged €14-16 inc shower and min 6A EHU. So it is clear that if you are trying to tour Europe for little money then the ACSI scheme is unlikely to save you money; and might even increase your costs.
It seems to me that the advantage of ACSI seems to be when wishing to stay in 3 or more-star sites. From my very limited experience, ACSI member 3-star sites were typically about €30 off season but €16 inc shower and elec with ACSI discount. But their 3-star facilities, such as shop, entertainment and pool were often closed off season. So the main advantages seemed to be a better-manned reception and because the sites are generally bigger then perhaps sparsely-populated pitches and better engineered toilets and MH service points? It is a personal thing whether that is worth the extra cost.
People who use ACSI sites extensively are often very enthusiastic about the scheme since they are regularly staying at €30 sites for only €16. People who dont need 3-star sites dont seem to be so enthusiastic.

Would you say that is a reasonable summary?


----------



## rogerblack

I would say that that is indeed a very reasonable summary.

Each to their own, one man's meat, etc! :wink: 

We usually go to France in May/June and September/October. We have no problem using basic sites for a night when travelling, indeed many of the municipal sites are very acceptable and in good locations within walking distance of the town centre (but we never use Aires! This has been done to death in previous threads :roll: ).

However if we intend staying for several days, we do look for higher rated sites. In particular, we look for sites with indoor or covered pools. Reason - Mrs B feels the cold (she only takes her thermals off for August!) and I burn easily.

We have stayed in sites which have full spa facilities and three pools, which would cost over 30 Euros a night rack rate, for only 16 Euros a night. Many of the Castell sites, for example, suit our needs and can be cheaper with the ACSI card. One of the other things we like is that when you arrive, there is complete flexibility on length of stay - you don't have to specify how long, they hang on to your card and when the day comes you want to move on, you settle up and retrieve your card. Quite unlike camping with the UK clubs!

As well as buying the books which include the discount card, we also buy the ID card to save leaving our passports with reception. We also buy the DVD which is much easier to use and also includes sites not included in the discount scheme but which have been inspected by ACSI. For instance, in France (excluding Corsica)there are details for a total of 2318 sites of which 1010 are in the discount scheme, the rest not; we do sometimes use those too.

Installing the DVD software on our notebook allows us to select sites using a wide range of criteria - location, facilities, cost, etc and also by opening dates. It contains more detailed information on each site, usually including several photographs rather than just one as in the book. It shows your selected sites on a zoomable map. We never book ahead and have only once been caught out when a site had closed earlier than listed due to a slow season, so we tend to head for areas with more than one site as backup. The DVD software also has a reasonable route mapping facility built in, although we tend to use MS Autoroute.

The period when the discount does not apply is mainly August, so it is still possible to enjoy sites with all facilities still open just before or after the peak. As you get further out of season then, yes, some of those facilities become reduced or closed.

This system suits us well, we have used it for several years now and each year it pays for itself easily within a few nights. The DVD offers us further convenience and time saving in selecting suitable sites. So we definitely belong to the enthusiastic 'camp'!

However, it obviously won't suit everyone and if the convenience of their particular system and use of their discounted sites does not justify the initial outlay, then of course it may not be right for you.


----------



## barryd

DavyS said:


> Here is my promised summary of my understanding gathered from contributions to this thread of how best to use the discount club cards - including ACSI. If I have misunderstood then let me know but dont attack my current state of learning.
> 
> In 2013, during a three-week touring holiday in France - our first abroad, we sought out 2-star sites because we found that they best suited our needs for fairly simple camping. We found that the average 2-star site cost was about €14 inc shower and elec and sometimes wifi - the average would be very much less if aires included. ACSI sites charged €14-16 inc shower and min 6A EHU. So it is clear that if you are trying to tour Europe for little money then the ACSI scheme is unlikely to save you money; and might even increase your costs.
> It seems to me that the advantage of ACSI seems to be when wishing to stay in 3 or more-star sites. From my very limited experience, ACSI member 3-star sites were typically about €30 off season but €16 inc shower and elec with ACSI discount. But their 3-star facilities, such as shop, entertainment and pool were often closed off season. So the main advantages seemed to be a better-manned reception and because the sites are generally bigger then perhaps sparsely-populated pitches and better engineered toilets and MH service points? It is a personal thing whether that is worth the extra cost.
> People who use ACSI sites extensively are often very enthusiastic about the scheme since they are regularly staying at €30 sites for only €16. People who dont need 3-star sites dont seem to be so enthusiastic.
> 
> Would you say that is a reasonable summary?


I think it is. You can always find somewhere cheap abroad with the exception in my experience being places like Switzerland or the ITalian lakes as I said earlier.

On a three month tour this summer including July and August I spent £46 in total on parking / camping and services but I am a tight git!


----------



## tonyt

Cost comparison as an example:

Earlier this year I had to collect someone at Barcelona airport early morning so needed somewhere fairly close by to overnight. I'm not really a camp siter but it was easy to stay at Camping Estrellas, €16 with an ACSI Card, €29.49 without one.


----------



## Evs54

[.
People who use ACSI sites extensively are often very enthusiastic about the scheme since they are regularly staying at €30 sites for only €16. People who dont need 3-star sites dont seem to be so enthusiastic.

Would you say that is a reasonable summary?[/quote]

Excellent I would say couldn't have put it better myself . I look forward to the day whilst touring France or even other parts of Europe that WiFi will be readably available at a sensible cost as there are so many web sites out there that you can use to search for a Campsite or Aire to suit your needs . When this does happen it could well mean the end of ACSI as we know it .


----------



## cater_racer

I'm sitting on Calais dock coming back from 6 weeks in Italy and Sicily.

We stayed on 15 different ACSI sites over the last 6 weeks, all on the $16 discount price.

We did find some had closed up for the season, but the book tells you the opening period for every site.

I recon to have saved around $70 Euros over the time. 

Good investment.

I've taken out a DD standing order for the card in future years, reduces the price to less than a tenner per year.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

Yes, Davy, I think it's an excellent summary.


----------



## aldra

I agree

but in Oct in Italy a lot were closed

actually most campsites were closed late Oct and we were not that good at finding aires but we lived to tell the tale :lol: 

we also have a standing order for ASCI

And we are not bothered about sites, basic is fine

But sometimes you need a site close to the place you have choosen. Assisi was one for us

Rome and Venice was expensive but allowed us to access the capitals daily and leave the dog for 3/4 hrs

As in everything, you win some lose some

But on the whole a fab holiday

Aldra


----------



## MikeCo

I don't believe the op has it right at all. There are many 2 star sites with ASCI , quite small sites but with decent facilities. As far as I'm concerned it's a no brainer to visit France in particular in low season without the card and book and better still with the DVD loaded onto your computer.
Also many of the sites do seven nights and pay for six.

Mike


----------



## billym

DavyS said:


> billym said:
> 
> 
> 
> DavyS
> 
> Just as a matter of interest, whilst touring France , how did you find the campsites you stayed at?......
> I just don't get where you are coming from on this thread despite your detailed explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> Billym, we tended to use the Michelin France Camping Guide cos it listed inspected sites with something special - either quiet countryside or a view.
> Where I am coming from is trying to learn how people use the ACSI systeim in the hope that we can too.
Click to expand...

It is easy! You join the scheme. Have a look at what is available in the area you are visiting then decide whether you want to use one or go to another not in the scheme. It really is as simple as that


----------



## aldra

But it is useful if you decide to use one

There is a little matter of money for value

Or there is for me, I wouldn't want to pay for something I can't use

so if I've saved the outlay that's fine

Aldra :wink:


----------



## billym

aldra said:


> But it is useful if you decide to use one
> 
> There is a little matter of money for value
> 
> Or there is for me, I wouldn't want to pay for something I can't use
> 
> so if I've saved the outlay that's fine
> 
> Aldra :wink:


Point taken.

............I still don't get it though!


----------



## Stanner

So basically you can have a cheap site for full price or a site that has been inspected and rated for 16€.

Is MY understanding correct?


----------



## aldra

not all ASCI sites are 16E

some are 12E or 14E

It depends on the facilities and or the position in relation to local amenities as in all sites

There is always times when you find yourself looking for a campsite in the area you find yourself in unless you plan trips which we don't. if there is an ASCI site nearby then you save money It only takes a couple of such sites used in a trip to cover the cost of membership

We don't actively seek out ASCI sites but have always made back the outlay on the yearly subscription

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer

I hooked into ACSI 3 summers ago and I've saved a fortune. My methodology is:

1. Plan a tentative route and destination.
2. Evaluate ACSI options in the area.
3. Make a decision after lunch, or mid afternoon.
4. Check in 5-6pm.

Benefits that appeal to me are:
1. I can identify quality by star rating. I pick 4 stars if poss.
2. Read into evaluator's comments. Be wary when reports that say "the scenery is beautiful". "Good ablutions" is good indicator of a nice site.
3. Many have free Wifi, or at least a free hour per day.
4. You KNOW what you're going to pay.
5. Public transport nearby if I'm staying a few days.
6. Long list of all possible facilities and timing.
7. Good locations.
8. Good directions and lat/long.

Some sites' normal tariffs out of season are similar to the ACSI rate.

I'm happy to stay in a municipal if just overnighting.

Not having a BarryD to scare off any possible intruders, I don't do aires or wilding so the relative safety of a good campsite is a pre-requisite.

The only place I have paid more than a few cents tourist tax over the tariff was at Attermenzen near Zermatt where CHF 2-3 extra was charged p.n. for garbage tax.

What sometimes causes confusion is that many sites display a board which says "ACSI Inspected" - they are in the BIG BOOK which is published in Dutch but they are not necessarily members of the discount scheme.

But at a tenner +- it's a no-brainer if you travel out of season.


----------

